# Tutorial NUTELLA Method - Pyraminx [Spanish]



## BboyArchon (Mar 11, 2015)

Here's a video explaining to detail the Nutella method for pyraminx. It's a top first advanced method that I like a lot and I use it with 1-flip in my solves.

The speeching is in spanish but you can get the algorithms at around 5:15. Hope that it's useful for someone and that you like it  Thanks!


----------

